
Whisper, letting women anonymously report sexual crimes within their workplace - holbyone
https://whisprs.herokuapp.com/
======
staticelf
Why limit it to women and sexual crimes? Isn't it a bit sexist to assume men
never are victims of sexual crimes or that it isn't important enough to be
reported?

------
holbyone
Hi Everyone,

I know of so many different women that have had issues with predatory men
leveraging there positions of power. From inside top tier corporate firms, to
universities, from bosses in businesses of all sizes thinking there position
of power makes them above normal human decency. Sadly, most women can't do
much without sacrificing their career progression.

Having met some of these men and seen how normal they look to the outside
world, I really felt cynical about this issue up until last week. The news
about Harvey Weinstein's made me realize that there is something we can do
about this. My approach to this issue is Whisper.

I want Whisper to be tool for women to understand what workplaces there
entering into and to give a deeper understanding of this issue. Hopefully it
can be used to hold people and organisations to account. From my own
experiences I have seen how organisations sweep these issues under the rug for
the sake of their brand.

The thing is people already talk about these issues in the aptly named
"Whisper Network" . The New Yorker did a good piece on it the other day -
"[https://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/the-whisper-
network...](https://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/the-whisper-network-
after-harvey-weinstein-and-shitty-media-men") . Excel documents being passed
around to warn women of predators is a tool being used today - Whisper is
nothing new in a sense.

The system will operate with a verification system from sexual assault
clinics, and similar, which will show the numbers in organisations next to the
unverified numbers of reports from anonymous contributors. While Anonymity can
bring out the worst people we feel that with this system it will be clear
which organisations have a culture problem.

If anyone has any ideas about how to do this I would love to hear them.

If you want to contact me further about the app, email me at
info.whispercorporate@gmail.com

Here's to trying to solve this issue - Thanks everyone!

~~~
Boothroid
Hope you have a decent legal fund stashed away - I have a feeling you may need
it.

------
mtgx
Except Whisper is not anonymous:

[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/oct/16/-sp-
revealed-w...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/oct/16/-sp-revealed-
whisper-app-tracking-users)

